# Surrogate Momma



## DorenfieldProject (Apr 9, 2012)

Updated on Jan. 28

January 12, 2013-My Boer/Nubian cross, Opal, lost her first baby on Friday after a long, difficult birth which we had to assist. I started to milk her and froze the colostrum, and grieved a little for the dead buckling. My kidding instincts were in full gear with nothing to concentrate them on, and when I went out to talk to the mail lady, who raises pygmies and sheep, I told her that I had milk with penicillin, for anyone that needed to raise an orphan. 
Long story short...she had a baby ram in the living room, that was two days old, waiting for her to get home from work to feed it, and she asked me if I wanted it. Of course!!!
Momma Opal didn't want the baby's attention no how, and proceeded to tell him in no uncertain terms to get lost. I made her stand still and the baby nursed a bit. I knew that momma needed to smell her milk on the kid's bottom, but he was not having a BM!
I smeared Vicks on the baby's head, and down his back to the tail, as well as Opal's nose. She sniffed and sniffed and grunted and pushed the baby away, but little by little she quit being such a brat to him, and one week after she lost her own buckling, she finally let Marcus nurse without pushing him away. I knew that she was going to claim him, when she lifted her head and nickered for him when he disappeared behind me and she 'lost' him for a moment. He is fat and sassy. God is so good!

Jan. 28, 2013
Opal and Marcus are inseparable and hi is growing fast--since he has her milk all to himself! He will butt my hand repeatedly, if I tap him on the head. My mail lady said that it might be cute with a little lamb, but it wouldn't be, once he got to be adolescent size. I realize that, but I hope to sell him before Easter. You see, we have 'been there, done that' once before, when we castrated two young ram lambs and left them to grow up with the goats. After one was a year old, we found a stillborn goat foetus in the barn, about 6 inches long, and realized that the sheep had mated with our Pearl, and she'd miscarried. We were such newbies!!! Never gave it a thought, as to why he was hanging around her and protecting his 'property'. He went to the sale after that. The cross is called a geep or chimera, and it is rare that the baby will live.
Every day is an adventure on a farm. I love it!!
Please email me for a photo, if you care to see him and his adopted mom. 
[email protected]


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Awww that's great to hear. There's been so much lately on people having struggles sadly.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow sad and heartwarming story all in one she is a good momma goat


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic news.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Aww that us so cute!! Would love to see some pics!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

sooo sweet ! Yes please post soem pics when you can I would love to see also!


----------

